

Ask HN: Rate my site - FirstDrafter community library of contract forms - dctoedt
http://www.firstdrafter.com

======
kyro
It's a good idea, but how do you expect to compete with scribd/docstoc and
perhaps even legalzoom?

Some things to point out:

You spend too much time on the home page explaining what your site is. To be
honest, it could be done in one sentence. The buttons at the bottom right make
me feel like I'm pressing 'next' or moving on to step 2 of some process. The
home page, ideally, should have a one-liner of what the site does, and then
perhaps some links to example contracts/forms and a search bar up top so that
the user can get to accessing documents as quickly as possible. Also, I'd
clean up the site design a bit. Maybe make it wider, as something about such a
narrow site makes me uncomfortable. Also, you might want to look into making a
logo. It's not absolutely necessary, though.

You want me, as a user, to click on FirstDrafter, and start looking for
documents within seconds. Don't make me read that whole pitch.

Good luck.

~~~
dctoedt
Thanks kyro.

Scribd/docstoc, as near as I can tell, as essentially document dumps (in the
sense of supply dumps) -- you have to dig through them and figure out what you
might want.

What FirstDrafter does, in contrast, is --

* atomize various clauses into user-selectable Lego blocks, so to speak;

* offer pre-configured forms with specific Lego blocks already selected (overridable by the user).

LegalZoom does not seem to do business contracts.

I'll give some thought to your design comments.

Thanks again.

------
swolchok
Why is "about" on its own line below the "menu bar"?

~~~
dctoedt
Good question, swolchok - what browser are you using? I've tested in FF,
Safari, IE7 / 8, Chrome.

~~~
comster
the buttons do an annoying wiggle on hover (css issue webkit)

